# Rumors about donny show.



## Kustom (Jan 28, 2009)

i was wondering if they have any nice morph burms there and someone has told me that they do not allow burms there anymore is this true cause i was hoping to pick one up there? :war:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it's something to do with licensing not covering sale of bigguns.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 28, 2009)

is this for definate then? and what will they be having there ?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I think breeders are not aloud to take any snakes Over 5 feet.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 28, 2009)

if they cant have anything over 5 feet they should still have baby burms there then shunt they, most snakes exceed 5 feet so if this is true there wont be many adult snakes there will they


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

every time ive been i recall seeing plenty of burm morphs, esp at genetic gems i think!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Generally UK shows do not allow normal Burms, retics or Anacondas
adults Or hatchlings.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 28, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Generally UK shows do not allow normal Burms, retics or Anacondas
> adults Or hatchlings.


do you know where i can get hold of a nice burm morph then if i cant from the show?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

CupidStunt said:


> do you know where i can get hold of a nice burm morph then if i cant from the show?


Try the classifieds on here :whistling2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> every time ive been i recall seeing plenty of burm morphs, esp at genetic gems i think!


 Yes I have bought burms at Donny from Genetic Gems


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

you are allowed any size snake as long as it is housed properly


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

IHS show rules usually state no snake over 6ft (1.82m)


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Zak said:


> IHS show rules usually state no snake over 6ft (1.82m)


 only going by what the organiser says


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

And the organiser makes rules for the show.

I know Maidstone allows no snakes over 6f/1.82m. For health and safety the venue ive booked is not allowing any snake above those measurements.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Zak said:


> And the organiser makes rules for the show.


 :whistling2:who knows,if i have a question about a show i ask the organiser


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

jav07 said:


> :whistling2:who knows,if i have a question about a show i ask the organiser


By all means contact the organiser Richard Brook you'll get the same answer as on here. It is IHS show policy that if large snakes such as burms etc are allowed then they are not above 6ft/1.82m.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Zak said:


> By all means contact the organiser Richard Brook you'll get the same answer as on here. It is IHS show policy that if large snakes such as burms etc are allowed then they are not above 6ft/1.82m.


As you appear to be a spokes person on behalf of Richard Brook, perhaps you could please tell me if Richard is as strict about the selling of non-feeding hatchling corns for example to beginners now? or have things not improved where the welfare of these these poor little snakes are concerned?

Maureen.


----------



## cassie1971 (Dec 22, 2008)

i saw burmeese at donny in september


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've seen burms, retics and condas for sale at Doncaster and Rodbaston... 

None of them were adult size, but I would say this is how they get around it.. Not how big the snake gets, but how big it is at time of sale?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Maureen Collinson said:


> As you appear to be a spokes person on behalf of Richard Brook, perhaps you could please tell me if Richard is as strict about the selling of non-feeding hatchling corns for example to beginners now? or have things not improved where the welfare of these these poor little snakes are concerned?
> 
> Maureen.


The only reason i know the above is that i have been setting up my own show and so have been communicating with various IHS members in regards to show rules. The poster was being pedantic over a point which is commonly known and stated in all reptile show rules. All i did was point him in the direction of shows organiser if he wished to clarify the answer from the guy who makes the rules.

I cant speak on behalf of the IHS or Richard Brook as i am affiliated with neither, i can however tell you that all traders attending my show have been told that all animals should come with feeding records (where possible) and be in good health. Any animals deemed not so by any of the shows organisers will taken off sale.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi im going to be going to my first show this year i was thinking of doncastser because thats the next one i think and il be afetr a boa morph. any ore shows and if not what is the date of the doncastser show.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

reptismail said:


> hi im going to be going to my first show this year i was thinking of doncastser because thats the next one i think and il be afetr a boa morph. any ore shows and if not what is the date of the doncastser show.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/186708-uk-reptile-shows-2009-a.html


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Zak said:


> The only reason i know the above is that i have been setting up my own show and so have been communicating with various IHS members in regards to show rules. The poster was being pedantic over a point which is commonly known and stated in all reptile show rules. All i did was point him in the direction of shows organiser if he wished to clarify the answer from the guy who makes the rules.
> 
> I cant speak on behalf of the IHS or Richard Brook as i am affiliated with neither, i can however tell you that all traders attending my show have been told that all animals should come with feeding records (where possible) and be in good health. Any animals deemed not so by any of the shows organisers will taken off sale.


Very good and polite answer Zak.  You handled my question well for which I thank you sincerely. :2thumb:

I wish you well with your own show, and from the answer here, I feel you will do well with it. 

Mo.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

i saw burm morphs an afrock and a few retics at rodbaston


----------

